# Need advice re: replacing S&W Model 29-3 rear sight



## Love2ShootFL (11 mo ago)

I inherited a Model 29-3 with 7.5" barrel that has a 0.4" high, 0.129" wide red ramp front sight. The rear sight was replaced by my dad with an early red dot sight that is ancient, massive and eats batteries like there's no tomorrow. I'm considering reverting to iron sights, but couldn't find the original after he passed away. Can anyone tell me what rear sight would be the best choice if I go this route?

There's also the option of replacing the current Weaver rail that the Bushnell HoloSight red dot is mounted on with something like this one, which would let me use either iron sights or a newer red dot. I'm trying to determine the positions of the original factory scope ring holes so I can compare that to what I find under the Burris when I remove it.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Being an older gun did your Dad have it drilled and tapped.? Some of the parts places have original factory sights. Those sights are getting pricey.


----------



## Love2ShootFL (11 mo ago)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Being an older gun did your Dad have it drilled and tapped.? Some of the parts places have original factory sights. Those sights are getting pricey.


Yes, it's drilled and tapped but that was done long before the 29-6 came drilled and tapped so I doubt the holes are in the same places. It would help to know the factory hole spacing, if anyone can help with that.


----------



## Love2ShootFL (11 mo ago)

According to the seller of the iron sight/red dot adapter, the factory holes are 15.3mm apart, center to center. I removed the Bushnell HoloSight and found 3 screws with non-standard spaced securing a Weaver rail beneath it.

I have a TruGlo TRU•BRITE Dual-Color Multi Reticle sight I'm not using and it has an integral Weaver mount that fits the existing rail. This sight weighs 6 oz compared to the Bushnell's 9 oz (both weighed on my postal scale with batteries), is much brighter and the single, less expensive 2032 watch battery (vs 2x 123 Lithium) can be changed without removing the sight from the rail and will last longer.

Think I'll call that a win... unless recoil batters the TruGlo sight to pieces.


----------



## rta1943 (May 5, 2013)

Love2ShootFL said:


> According to the seller of the iron sight/red dot adapter, the factory holes are 15.3mm apart, center to center. I removed the Bushnell HoloSight and found 3 screws with non-standard spaced securing a Weaver rail beneath it.
> 
> I have a TruGlo TRU•BRITE Dual-Color Multi Reticle sight I'm not using and it has an integral Weaver mount that fits the existing rail. This sight weighs 6 oz compared to the Bushnell's 9 oz (both weighed on my postal scale with batteries), is much brighter and the single, less expensive 2032 watch battery (vs 2x 123 Lithium) can be changed without removing the sight from the rail and will last longer.
> 
> Think I'll call that a win... unless recoil batters the TruGlo sight to pieces.


----------



## Love2ShootFL (11 mo ago)

Love2ShootFL said:


> According to the seller of the iron sight/red dot adapter, the factory holes are 15.3mm apart, center to center. I removed the Bushnell HoloSight and found 3 screws with non-standard spaced securing a Weaver rail beneath it.
> 
> I have a TruGlo TRU•BRITE Dual-Color Multi Reticle sight I'm not using and it has an integral Weaver mount that fits the existing rail. This sight weighs 6 oz compared to the Bushnell's 9 oz (both weighed on my postal scale with batteries), is much brighter and the single, less expensive 2032 watch battery (vs 2x 123 Lithium) can be changed without removing the sight from the rail and will last longer.
> 
> Think I'll call that a win... unless recoil batters the TruGlo sight to pieces.


Turns out that I did some more research before doing this and found that the recoil _would_ in fact batter the TruGlo sight to pieces, according to TruGlo. I put a Vortex Venom red dot sight on it instead. I've only fired 50 or so rounds since mounting it but it's holding zero and still works.

Hope the update helps someone.


----------

